
CES 2017: Clothes-folding robot readies for launch [video] - open-source-ux
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-38541533
======
jmnicolas
I have a hard time believing it can properly folds pants (but if it's good, I
really need one like 10 years ago ;-).

Sadly there's nothing more in the article than in the title.

